# Skiing with a Mootorhome



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

Hi 

This is my first time, big day for me! 

I would like to take my motorhome to use on a skiing holiday can anyone recommend any sites in Italy close to skiing resorts please. 

Also intend to leave Motorhome there so need secure storage in or around Torino, any suggestions would be welcomed. 

Luigi


----------

